# LF: Redsea Reefer 350



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am looking for a Redsea reefer 350 if you have one or know someone for sale, pls let me kow.
thanks


----------



## cindychen (Aug 12, 2021)

Aran said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for a Redsea reefer 350 if you have one or know someone for sale, pls let me kow.
> thanks


Hello, I have one . You can contact cindy 416-561-8372


----------

